# Too tall to wear pumps.....



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 31, 2007)

I was wanting to know how tall everyone is and what size heel you all normally wear. I am really tall (5'11") and I and trying to slowly but surely make myself more comfortable with wearing high heels even though I am already nearly 6ft tall without the heels. I think the tallest heel I have is around 1 1/2 inches. I am getting more comfortable with that pair. I am not dating anyone right now, so I don't have to worry about being taller than my boyfriend. If any of you are tall, then you know how easy it is to be self-conscious about height, especially with tall shoes on. I love how Tyra wears like at least 3 inch heels everyday on her show and shes close to my height, maybe a tad shorter. So I just wanna hear about you all and hopefully it will help my comfort level. Thanks girls!!


----------



## beachblonde (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm really tall too at 5'10" and I know what you mean feeling too tall to wear heels. My husband is 2 inches shorter than me and it's not that I feel uncomfortable in heels, I just don't want him to be uncomfortable with me towering over him. So I don't really wear heels too much, just to parties or special occasions. I have a few pairs that are 2 1/2 to 3 inches tall but one of my favorite shoes has a 4 1/2 inch heel. I think the best thing is to be really tall and have the confidence to wear high heels. I admire those girls.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 31, 2007)

I am about 5'7 and my partner is only about two centremetres taller than me, and i hate wearing heels that make me taller than him..




however i think it should be about you (the person who will be wearing the heels) so maybe gradually get use to wearing them and soon you will have the confidence to wear them any old time.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm 5'2" so I don't have that problem, but I know what it's like to be on the other end of the scale, It can be hard to adjust to everyone being taller than you! Sometimes it can be a little intimidating. Though I've grown to be happy with me height and just embrace it. I know lots of men that are in awe of tall women, they love them (and their legs!) So try and embrace it. And if you wanna wear heels..go for it, I bet they'd make you look a million bucks


----------



## jenniferdav (Jul 31, 2007)

Just go for it and wear them with confidence!





~Jen


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm only 5'0" (at most). I suppose wearing heels for you is like wearing flats for me...it makes me uncomfortable feeling so far from the norm. I pretty much always wear heels. lol.

I say wear what you like and are comfortable with. If you can get comfortable rocking heels, more power to you! I really love heels. lol.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 31, 2007)

I am a little under 5'5''(just recently found out, thought I was an inch shorter for years!)which is fairly short "feeling" to me, and I would love to wear heels.But I have a medical condition and can't(though used to anyway,a long time ago).I also love flats though, and feel okay with my height--though I wish I were a lot taller...But as far as going tall goes,my best friend is 6', and almost ALWAYS wears heels, and they make her look like a goddess--with no "shortage" of men interested in her, of all different heights. The main thing is your personal comfort and personality,I think--when you wear heels, a tall girl will stand out more, and if you are not(or not always)comfortable with that, then wear lower heeled shoes--but when you want to flaunt yourself, know that you've got what it takes!


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2007)

i'm 5'8" tall and got my first pair of 3" heels at 14. i love high heels and wear at least 3" heels everyday. i don't think you're too tall, just a bit uncomfortable maybe. i do have a few pair of 5" heels that i love! my hubby is 6'4" so the height thing is not an issue for me. if you like them buy a pair and wear them around the house until you feel more comfortable. i must say i do love the way my legs look in heels so i bet your legs would be smokin'! lol~


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 31, 2007)

Im 5'1 so the higher the heel the better i feel tall and sexy.hahha

I wish i could of been average height 5'4 because i feel really really short aarounf my boyfriend.hahah My bf is 5'11 so thats why we look better if i wear heels. But im too lazy to wear heels 24/7.haha


----------



## Nox (Jul 31, 2007)

I am about 5'10", and enjoy wearing heels for the vast majority of the time. My heels average about 3" - 4" in height, with some going towards 5.5". Yikes! LOL! I figure, I am already tall without the heels, so what's a few more inches gonna do (besides elevating my goddess-self on a pedastal



)? If I walk out of my house with my freakum dress on, my hair and makeup on point -and- a pair of hot heels to trot... there ain't nobody that can tell me nuthin'!

So go on and wear your best heels! Being tall is a club only for the *select*, be proud of it, there is no one else who can wear your height better than you... or else I'm gonna have to revoke your "Statuesque Elite Diva Card"!


----------



## Solimar (Jul 31, 2007)

I am only 5'9'', but I see your point. Sometimes I feel like a beast compared to the petite girls, haha. The highest I'll go is three inches, but ya know what? Tall is sexy -- long legs to show off, etc. If it's really an issue for you though, flats with pointy toes can look just as cute.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 1, 2007)

This is the reason I LOVE coming here!! All of you girls are great! I love the encouragement!! I think my height is my main insecurity and I am trying to work on it. I have like NO high heels. The highest heel I have is one pais is like 1 1/2 inches, so I think I am gonna go out a get a nice black pair of pumps with about a 3 inch heel and just start sporting them. I guess the best way to overcome this is to just dive right in and face it. Thanks for all your help girls!!

I actually think this may have ended up in the wrong thread!! lol! Oh well!!


----------



## Karren (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm 5' 9" and I typically wear 3 or 4 inch heels when ever I go out... Don't really care if I tower above the other women in the ladies department!! Means I can spot the deals easier!!! lol Over 4" and I fall down a lot!! hehe

Karren


----------



## winnipb (Aug 1, 2007)

I love 3" wedges.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm about 5'8 and you know what - i don't own heels. Besides not being able to walk in them, I don't feel comfortable towering above everyone else. I'm an asian girl, and usually asian gals are petite &amp; short, so when I'm out with my friends, I just feel soooo big.

Anyway, I don't mind. Wearing flats are so much more comfy.

Btw, you should go for it =) show off em long legs.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 6, 2007)

I just posted this like a week ago and just in the last few days I went on a date with a guy that is like 6'5". I am 5'11" and so now I think it will be easier for me to break into my love for pumps. I won't have to feel akward after all!!


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dreamgirl_leah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just posted this like a week ago and just in the last few days I went on a date with a guy that is like 6'5". I am 5'11" and so now I think it will be easier for me to break into my love for pumps. I won't have to feel akward after all!! That's awesome! But honey, do not let the height of the man you're with determine whether or not you are confident in heels. It can be difficult maintaining that self-assuredness, but trust me, it is much better to have it on your own accord. My husband is my height, sometimes he is an inch shorter when he slouches. But it does not stop me from enjoying my feminine high-heeled shoes. I fancy us kinda like Tom-Kat, or even better, Tom &amp; Nicole. He is a little shorter, and she is allowed to have her height + heels, and nobody finds anything wrong with that. In fact, it is more attractive for us as tall ladies to dress as feminine as possible, and that includes wearing heels. The rules of attraction still apply to us 100%, tall or not.


----------



## erica_D (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm about 5'8" and love wearing heels. I dont feel comfortable in anything less than 3" heels too. Unfortunately since my boyfriend is only an inch or so taller than me when I wear the heels he makes it obvious he's uncomfortable. He insists that there's no reason for me to wear heels, that he thought they were meant only for short girls so they could be taller.... clearly he doesnt understand that the issue is not height it's self confidence, when i wear my heels it's like a little boost of self esteem, makes me feel more feminine, sexier. So I say wear your heels, and walk with confidence because you want to feel good about yourself and everyone wants to feel unstoppable sometimes!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm 5'6 and I never wear a heel that's under 4 inches. I don't know why, but shorter ones just don't even look appealing to me at all! I need that sexy curve in a shoe


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm 5'8' and wear whatever I feel like. Just wear what makes you happy.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im 5'2 and I dont wear heels. Ive tried the really high ones and I about break my ankle. I can wear the short ones but they make me look weird so Id rather prefer the tall ones but I just cant seem to walk that well in them.


----------



## Maude (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, so I'm 6'2'' lol. I am very complexed because of my height. I have an issue when it comes to wearing heels. I seldom wear heels, because it makes me feel uncomfortable. I wish I would feel good about my looooong legs though.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

I wish I had that problem I'm 5'3


----------

